# [gros pb] déconnection intempestive iPod



## Gutti (15 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes Zet à tous

voilà j'ai un soucis avec mon iPod Nano deuxième génération : lorsque je le branche, il m'affiche "ne pas déconnecter", puis tout de suite après "déconnection autorisée"

il est en effet détecté par mon PC (apparition de l'icône dans le poste de travail), puis son "signal" est perdu (disparition de l'icône)

il est résulte une impossibilité de synchroniser ( et même de restaurer) mon iPod !!!

en faisant une petite recherche, je suis tombé sur ce post (=> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=61740&highlight=d%E9connection)
malheureusement, il n'y a pas de solution...

que dois-je faire ? acheter un nouveau câble ? (mais je doute que le mal vienne de ce pauvre fil, car mon iPod est rechargé une fois branché au PC) fracasser la bête sur un mur ? à ce prix là, ce serait vraiment dommage non ?

merci d'avance

V
Gutti


----------



## carinekac (15 Mai 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème: HELP! et merci d'avance.


----------



## Gutti (17 Mai 2008)

bon, accrochez-vous 

*mon pc* (nouvel essai ce matin avant d'aller à la fnac, histoire de...)
nouveau câble => ça marche toujours pô

*pc sav fnac*
=> ça marche ("nouveau support pour l'ipod" + restauration)

*mon pc*
=> ça marche ("nouveau support pour l'ipod"")
=> ça marche plus ! (tentative synchro)

*mac de mon père* (je n'y avais pas pensé plus tôt...)
=> ça marche ("nouveau support pour l'ipod"")
=> ça marche (synchro)

*mon pc*
=> ça marche ("nouveau support pour l'ipod"")
=> ça marche plus ! (tentative synchro)

*pc portable de mon père*
=> ça marche ("nouveau support pour l'ipod"")
=> ça marche (synchro)
=> ça marche (synchro)

*mon pc*
=> ça marche ("nouveau support pour l'ipod"")
viiiiiiite pendant la synchro, je me dépêche de cocher "activer l'ipod comme disque dur"

=> et là, miracle, j'en suis à 5 synchros, tout fonctionne 
je n'ose pas décocher l'option disque dur (en même temps je m'en moque un peu....)

donc je ne sais toujours pas d'où le problème vient, il semblerait quand même qu'il soit intimement lié à mon propre pc...

V
Gutti


----------

